# Lions pot



## Lisa66 (Aug 27, 2019)

Just wondering if anyone has heard of these, or if it’s just me that hadn’t.

My mother-in-law has recently been diagnosed with Alzheimer’s....(ok ish at the moment, just a little more forgetful and muddled than before) so we are trying to put helpful things in place.  My sister, a paramedic, asked if she had a Lions pot. I had no idea what it was. 

It’s a small pot that is put in the fridge and contains all relevant  information that would help the emergency services, should they need to be called out. If there is more than one person in the house a photo can be added. A sticker with a green cross is placed in the outside of the fridge door, so that anyone attending will know it's there. Why in the fridge? Well the vast majority of houses have a fridge so it’s a place to head straight to, rather than hunting the house to see if there’s a green cross sticker on a cupboard. 

I didn’t realise, but ambulance crews will head to fridges check for this. The pots are funded by the Lions Club and available free from health centres, Drs surgeries and similar places.

Anyway I just thought I’d mention it in case anyone had a relative or know of anyone that this might be useful for. Quite possibly you’re all already aware of them, but I just thought they were worth a mention.


----------



## SueEK (Aug 27, 2019)

What an excellent idea, thanks for the info x


----------



## Ljc (Aug 27, 2019)

Sorry to hear about your Mother in laws dx I heard of them Several years ago but under another name, think it was message in a bottle but not sure. 
I hope you don’t mind me Pm ing you with details of a forum that I found extremely helpful


----------



## grovesy (Aug 27, 2019)

Never heard of it,


----------



## Ljc (Aug 27, 2019)

I have a list of dad’s meds on a kitchen cupboard but he doesn’t have dementia so he won’t take it down. A few months ago  I had to call an ambulance for him, I did wonder why one of the paramedics had a wander into my kitchen.
So they do check.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Aug 27, 2019)

I’ve heard of them but not under that name. I should get my mum to do it as her list of meds keeps increasing. 

If you use a mobile phone you can also set details in the emergency setting so even without a pin they can access health info and emergency contacts.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 27, 2019)

Thebearcametoo said:


> I’ve heard of them but not under that name. I should get my mum to do it as her list of meds keeps increasing.
> 
> If you use a mobile phone you can also set details in the emergency setting so even without a pin they can access health info and emergency contacts.


What is the emergency setting and hw do you find it in an Android?
I resorted to typing out a sheet with info, and then photographed it and use that as my front screen.  I was able to get a message to run across the screen before the pin is entered but it was such small type, but then it won’t be me reading it if they need that info.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 27, 2019)

Lisa66 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has heard of these, or if it’s just me that hadn’t.
> 
> My mother-in-law has recently been diagnosed with Alzheimer’s....(ok ish at the moment, just a little more forgetful and muddled than before) so we are trying to put helpful things in place.  My sister, a paramedic, asked if she had a Lions pot. I had no idea what it was.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this Lisa
It makes sense why it should be in the fridge.  
Our fridge has a normal kitchen door on it, so it is not obvious, but we have back fridge which would work.  They might spot the insulin as well.


----------



## Lisa66 (Aug 27, 2019)

Yes I believe they are also know as Message In a Bottle. It’s such a simple idea with no real downside...that I can see. They come with a couple of green stickers and paperwork to fill out, suitable for all sorts of conditions and scenarios.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Aug 27, 2019)

SB2015 said:


> What is the emergency setting and hw do you find it in an Android?
> I resorted to typing out a sheet with info, and then photographed it and use that as my front screen.  I was able to get a message to run across the screen before the pin is entered but it was such small type, but then it won’t be me reading it if they need that info.


You can either put info on your lock screen or under emergency. There’s info on how to do it on android & iPhone here https://techguylabs.com/blog/put-emergency-info-your-phones-lock-screen


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 27, 2019)

I have one in the fridge as well as one in the car. The tubs have been available for many years. It's also useful if you live alone with a pet as you can add your pets needs as well so anyone stepping in to help has all the info under one roof so to speak.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Aug 27, 2019)

I've had a bottle for years, and have posted about it here before now too, but not for a couple of years, so probably before you were on the forum, Lisa.  I think they're a really good idea, especially for anyone who lives alone or for anyone who might not be coherent when an ambulance arrives.  As well as one sticker on the outside of the fridge you're supposed to put the other one on the inside of the front door so paramedics can see it straight away on their way in.

If anyone wants one and their surgery hasn't heard of them (mine hadn't), I got mine from a pharmacy - I think you can also get them directly from your local Lions club.  There's a bit more info here - https://lionsclubs.co/MemberArea/message-in-a-bottle/


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Aug 27, 2019)

Btw, I see they're now also doing a message in a wallet scheme, with similar information for paramedics, but on a fold-up card to keep in your wallet.  I can't find a general Lions Club website page about it, so here's a random local one I picked from a google image search because it had a good photo of the card - https://www.cartertonlions.org.uk/messageinawallet.html

Again, you can get the card from places like surgeries, pharmacies, or your local Lions Clubs.


----------

